# Wa Handles & Black Friday Sale



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

*Introducing! *
JapaneseKnifeSharpening will now make wa handles! :doublethumbsup: :happy1:

_Ok, don't get too excited until you hear the details._ 



Over the years I've been asked to make wa handles probably 500-1000 times, who knows really, but yeah it's been a lot. I've always referred all requests to Stefan Keller and more recently also to Mikey Riggen as well. I had vowed to Stefan when he first started (9 or so yrs ago?) that I would both always install his handles and never compete with him and I took this pledge seriously. Over the years I've installed many hundreds of handles made by Stefan and come to realize that vowing to not compete with him was a good move on my part as I'd never be able to make handles to the level that he does, and I still feel this is true. Having said all that I'm going to enter into making wa handles but they won't be what Stefan specializes in, they'll be more simple-straight forward implementations. So if you're looking for fancy custom options like mammoth tooth/etc then Stefan is still your guy. I would also add in that Mikey is a real good handle maker as well and should be given consideration._ *Note - they're the only two custom handle makers who's work I'll install and that's because of the quality of product and ease of installation.

_What I propose to offer is something in between what those guys do/offer and the off the shelf handles that can be bought ready made. I will make more simple designs that appear very (Japanese) traditional yet I'll still use crazy woods (when applicable/requested) yet I'll be able to make the handle to the perfect fit of the knife as it'll be in my hand during the process. I can make the handle slightly wider/narrower/longer/shorter/etc per customer request, or if you prefer, I'll just do my thing to come up with a fit that I find suited for your particular knife. I think the size/fit issue is something that bothers people and I've been able to work through this in the many hundreds of western style rehandles I've done over the years to learn the lessons needed to do wa handles correctly as well.


So now for the good stuff....the *Black Friday* Sale! :wink:


As an introduction for this new service I'm going to make a one time offer - today only - for the purchase of a wa rehandle coupon. This is going to be a deal that I will NEVER again offer because I already know that it's a financial loser for me to do. I'm doing this today because I'm hoping to be able to share my enthusiasm will you folks & to get some of you to try my new service so that I can show it off and hopefully get a lot more customers in the future. :spiteful:

For those of you who have been around for awhile you'll already know about the western rehandle coupons I've done in the past, and this will be very similar, except in this case I'm not only offering labor at a discounted price - I'm also including materials! 


Here's the details....



*Terms & Conditions:*

You will be buying rehandling coupons (credit) for future rehandling service with our company. 

Coupons (Paypal receipt) must accompany knives when sent in for rehandling. 

Coupons may not be used for shipping costs/shipping insurance.

Coupons can not be converted towards or used for the purchase of products or other services.

Coupons are not eligible for cash trade, store credit, or for the purchase of store products.

Coupons are non-refundable.


Coupons are for rehandling service labor & approved materials (with a max value of $40) only. 

Handle materials requested that cost more than $40 will have an additional cost not included and/or accounted for here within this offer and will be the customer's responsibility. Example - you want to use exhibition grade koa (cost - $100) then you'll be charged the difference of $60 for this upgrade as we only cover a maximum cost of $40 in materials. 

We will supply the woods being used, however, should you want to use something special you may supply your own wood but this wood must come from a reputable source that must be pre-approved. Please see our Q & A for Wood Information *Note - credit will not be given for wood supplied by the customer.

*
***IMPORTANT* - We can not guarantee a specific time frame for delivery of rehandle work. When your knife is sent in to claim your coupon your knife will be placed in line and worked on in the order to which we best see fit. Most often this means that we work on orders by date received (that's the date the knife is received in our shop), however, we may need to sometimes go out of order to suit the work flow process. We ask that in purchasing rehandling coupons you understand that you are receiving custom work that can take some time to complete and that you please give us plenty of time to do so. If you're in a rush to get a rehandle done immediately please do not purchase a coupon as we will not be able to meet your expectations. 

Coupons are for standard fare (old handle can be knocked off easily/no blade work required/no pins/no metal bolsters) octagonal wa style Japanese rehandles. If you have something beyond the "standard fare" noted here please ask questions BEFORE purchasing coupons. 

We reserve the right to charge for extra work requested/required or to decline certain knives from inclusion in this service. 




*To purchase:

Please shoot me a PM (or email) with number of coupons you wish to purchase along with your email address and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.




*Wa Re-Handle Coupon (Black Friday Sale) - *$125

*Thanks for your consideration!
Dave


----------



## Matus (Nov 25, 2016)

This is VERY cool Dave, I guess I should get one ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

Matus said:


> This is VERY cool Dave, I guess I should get one ...




Uh oh,I get nervous making handles for other makers.


----------



## Matus (Nov 25, 2016)

Good one, Dave


----------



## TheCaptain (Nov 25, 2016)

Whelp...I may not be able to yet get a Martell knife but I can get one of his handles!!

Whoot Whoot!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

TheCaptain said:


> Whelp...I may not be able to yet get a Martell knife but I can get one of his handles!!
> 
> Whoot Whoot!




That's the spirit! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey I forgot all about the Cyber Monday thing so let's extend this offer through to Monday!


----------



## KCMande (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh yeah. I'm in. Just need to figure out what needs a handle I haven't already commissioned work for. Or do I just buy new things that need handles?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 25, 2016)

Congrats on the new business venture Dave! If I had more knives in need of wa handles I'd be down for a handle or fourrr.... teen :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

KCMande said:


> ......Or do I just buy new things that need handles?




That's always the problem isn't it?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Congrats on the new business venture Dave! If I had more knives in need of wa handles I'd be down for a handle or fourrr.... teen :whistling:




Thanks Tanner!


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 25, 2016)

Awesomeness. I can only imagine the beauties youll dream up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Awesomeness. I can only imagine the beauties youll dream up.



Thanks Evan!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2016)

Even if you're not going to participate in this sale I'd still love to hear your thoughts on this idea/project I'm starting so please feel free to post here.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 26, 2016)

You should do some more exciting shapes, octo into d is cool. I have a fondness for obscurity(I would of got one but works being super lame with hours until Christmas) would of been sweet on the new honyaki. Id basically try and do something different, mikey has his turtle, hattorichop has his subtle class, stefan is king, matt delorosso has his weird materials. Maybe you could do removable handles secured with a pin. Man those are cool and super elusive. I've never seen one on a less than $2000 blade. I also wouldn't mind seeing some unique albeit martell material combinations, given you use of horn I defiantly think you could make some beautiful combinations. So basically I just want to see what makes daves handles Daves handles.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 28, 2016)

Just a reminder - today is the last day for the sale! :whistling:


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can I buy a few handles, I have people waiting for some  Looking forward to seeing your work, Dave.

Stefan


----------



## Matus (Nov 29, 2016)

Dave, it is a great idea and I would even go as far as thinking that you should also makes some of your knives with WA handles :thumbsup:


----------



## rogue108 (Nov 30, 2016)

This was a good deal. I missed out on this one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd be willing to offer 4 more of these wa handle coupons if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2016)

3 more available only.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 4, 2016)

Wish I could swing one (or two ) of these.

Does the price include the install as well? I know with wa handles it could presumably be either/or (unlike a western)


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Wish I could swing one (or two ) of these.
> 
> Does the price include the install as well? I know with wa handles it could presumably be either/or (unlike a western)




Yes sir!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 5, 2016)

That's a pretty good deal


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 13, 2016)

anymore of these available?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 13, 2016)

El Pescador said:


> anymore of these available?




Yes sir I believe I was going to do two more.


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 13, 2016)

F it, toss me down for one dave. But it's going to break all of your rules. Cough Craig Steven, cough epic, cough triple silver spacer, cough intricate, cough I believe in you. :knife: :knight:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2016)

I could still offer one or two more these coupons if anyone is interested. 

*HERE's the Details*
_*Please read before purchasing._


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2016)

1 down :wink:


----------



## brianh (Dec 28, 2016)

I couldn't resist. I'm weak.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2016)

brianh said:


> I couldn't resist. I'm weak.




That's OK here..... 

Thanks Brian!


----------

